# Random Kitty thread!!!!!



## taylorm17 (Jan 16, 2014)

We just got rid of one of our black tabbies today. Her name was Sasha and the new owner seemed very nice and awful excited about her!!! Yay. We have 1 inside cat and 2 outdoor cats. They kind of all go in and out, but tend to sleep there. I also have a barn cat name Phoebe at my barn. If you have a barn cat like this thread/post, post a picture of them, or just tell us their name. I love kitty's!!!


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 17, 2014)

Awh!  I love cats.  This guy I picked up at auction for 50 cents.  I didn't intend to end up with him, but I had been bid up all day that day, except this time.  His name is Little S**t, or "Little Shizen" when I need to edit myself   His name started out as Dorian, but the new name is far more appropriate.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v208/lostcomposure/2013/Cats/Little****01_zps2d1b11f7.jpg

Huh, can't make the picture show up.


----------



## taylorm17 (Jan 17, 2014)

haha. I love his name!!! (the new one of course).


----------



## elevan (Jan 17, 2014)

We have a variety of outdoor cats to keep rodent populations down.  My favorite by far is Scratch...who thinks he should be an indoor cat and sneaks in with the dogs every chance that he gets.


----------



## Azriel (Jan 17, 2014)

These little guys were dropped off in a box by my mailbox. I ended up keeping the little girl that is sound a sleep and found homes for the other 3. My little girls name is Sunshine.


----------



## taylorm17 (Jan 17, 2014)

they are all so cute!!!! my outdoor cats also sneak in when they can!


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 21, 2014)

We have a bunch of cats.

I'll start with the indoor cats since there's only two 
Claire & Sophie. Sophie was born in 2010 and Claire was born in 2012. Both were born as barn cats but turned into indoor cats when they were 3-4 weeks old.

I actually don't have any photos of Sophie on my laptop. Doesn't surprise me, I barely ever see her around. She hides most of the time lol. Claire on the other hand is my lil luv bug and she greets me when I come home and she comes when I call her and she sits on command and she is just so perfect <3

Claire:


 

Now the outdoor cats...
We have
Brutus


 

Chester


 

Momma Kitty 1


 

Momma Kitty 2


 

Momma Kitty 3


 

Tailless Kitty


 

Gracie


 

Newbie


 

In the top left corner you have Clover and Charlie (red/white) and Chester. The bottom left corner you have Momma Kitty 1 and in the bottom right corner is Newbie.


 
I think there's more cats we have outside I just can't think of all of them right now! Haha.


----------



## Azriel (Jan 21, 2014)

I like Moma Kitty 2. She could come live at my house.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 21, 2014)

She's a really nice cat. She had a litter of four or five kittens back in 2011 (can't remember) and my grandparents took one of them. My grandparents live in an RV in our front yard and so when it's nice outside they open their door so it's just the screen door and she and her daughter will sit next to each other and chirp and purr. It's pretty cool.


----------



## taylorm17 (Jan 22, 2014)

I also have an orange outdoor cat named Wiggloff, but Wiggy for short. His sister is a black tabby name Pheadra. Their mom is an indoor cat name Phoebe. She just had a second litter. ALL 5 were black tabby's.


----------



## taylorm17 (Jan 22, 2014)

Phoebe


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 22, 2014)

We have too many cats....We have a feral cat population and at the moment are probably feeding close to 50 cats. As of now all of the tame cats are fixed. We literally have a pallet of cat food. In my dad's words we have too many wild cats with names...Which is why unlike a lot of farms with similar feral cat problems we haven't shot any.

Right now we have 6 cats that come in and out of the house. They are mostly regulated to our laundry/mudroom.  Our first indoor cat, Ratzy, came to us as an orphan with her eyes barely open.


----------



## taylorm17 (Jan 22, 2014)

Wiggloff- this is when he was a kitten so he was still inside.


----------



## taylorm17 (Jan 22, 2014)

This is Phaedra- this is also when she was a small kitty and she was inside.


----------



## taylorm17 (Jan 25, 2014)

I love my babies!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Feb 4, 2014)

I love this thread!  What cute, lovable kitties everyone has!

We have 7 outdoor cats - 4 are tame, 2 are semi-feral (they'll let us be around, but if we get too close they bolt), and one is absolutely feral (we are lucky to catch a glimpse of her).  All of ours are rescues and have been spayed or neutered. 

Peaches is our feral cat.  This is the best of the two pictures we have of her.  She's enough of a ninja I'm surprised we had any.
 

Blue is the cat we've had the longest, and he is only slightly less wild.  He's has blue eyes and a bob tail.  Even though I've been closer to him than this, this is the closest picture we've ever managed to get.
 

Calico used to run away as soon as she saw a human.  She now cautiously follows us around with the other cats and will occasionally sniff  hands or feet, but runs if you try to pet her.  I know her name is far from original, but she was nameless for several weeks and started responding to "Calico," because that was how we identified her, so it stuck.
 

Mr. Darcy got his name, because when we got him, he acted very regal and was not interested in associating with any of the other cats.  True to his namesake, he eventually lost his stuck up attitude and now enjoys the company of all the other cats.
 

Cheeto was semi-feral when we first got him, but you'd never guess it now.  He's an absolute lovebug, and waits for me most mornings at the back door.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Feb 4, 2014)

Tiger and Romeo are our youngest - Romeo was 4 months when we rescued him, and Tiger not much more than a year old.  They are best buddies and can almost always be found together.  
 

Tiger loves his people and always wants to be petted or held.  If you're bending down to feed, muck or anything, he will try to jump on your shoulders so he can snuggle around your neck.

The kids gave Romeo his name, because he loves not only his people and fellow cats, but _everyone _in the barnyard.  He rubs against goats that try to butt him in the head, he adores our LGDs, and he even plays with the guineas - has never injured a single one.  

We love them all - they do a fantastic job keeping our barn and yard rodent free!


----------



## taylorm17 (Feb 4, 2014)

That picture is so cute of them 'hugging'. It was funny when my cats were young, one was a girl and one was a boy we had left. They would run straight at each other ready to playfully attack, and then the girl would stop and just start cleaning him. Since he didn't  have another male sibling to wrestle with, he moved onto his mom who wasn't nice to him like his sister was. He would jump on her back and wag his tail and run around her, then she would lash out at him! He is a very sweet cat even though his cat family doesn't like to play like he does! Great posts everyone! Keep em coming!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Feb 10, 2014)

Funny!  Romeo and Tiger do the attack and then clean each others' face thing too.  This is the pic I took only a few seconds after the one above:


 
How are your kitties?  Any more pics to share?


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 27, 2014)

This is my DD useless cat. Yes he is useless- always has been.. a real wimp too. He thinks his only purpose in life is to be handsome and make my daughter happy. He has accomplished both of those things so he is a lifer! He is 8 years old.






I'll have to find the pics of the good cat. LOL


----------



## SA Farm (Feb 28, 2014)

Aw, I love meow-faces 
We have two indoor cats and one barn, well, kitten at the moment. Boots belongs to my DH's niece, but he lives with us and my DH's cat Micro. Max is the barn cat and he's mine 
Boots (orange tabby) and Micro:



 

And Max:


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Mar 1, 2014)

Southern by choice said:


> This is my DD useless cat. Yes he is useless- always has been.. a real wimp too. He thinks his only purpose in life is to be handsome and make my daughter happy. He has accomplished both of those things so he is a lifer! He is 8 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Mar 1, 2014)

All these kitty photos are just adorable.


----------



## AshleyFishy (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Mar 6, 2014)

Love these pics!  The one of the cat watching the goats from behind the tree is great!


----------



## Hangtown Farms (May 6, 2014)

heres my Kitty. Lewey


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Jun 2, 2014)

Lewey is beautiful!  Looks a lot like my cat Tiger - LOL, although I think Lewey's face is prettier (shhh!  I don't want my cat to know I just admitted that)


----------



## Hangtown Farms (Jun 2, 2014)

he is a young crazy Bengal boy for sure


----------



## Sumi (Jul 5, 2014)

Wonderful pics, everyone! Here are some funny snaps I've taken of a friend's cats:


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Jul 10, 2014)

I like the one where the cat is balancing on the window sill to get to the food - cute!


----------



## Tracy0052 (Jul 10, 2014)

This is our house cat Peetree. She realized this spring she likes to go outside and found a fella. We will be having kittens sometime this month. My children are all excited. I'm worried about where she will decide to deliver! Lol


----------



## Sumi (Jul 10, 2014)

Keep your clothes cupboards closed and suitcases and travel size bags zipped up. Cats love crawling into comfy, private places like that to deliver.


----------



## Sumi (Jul 10, 2014)

.... and when you complain they will look at you like this:



 

Cat Antsy, shortly after delivering 3 kittens inside a friend's clothes cupboard.


----------



## Sumi (Jul 25, 2014)

This is not my pic, but I wanted to share:



 

Only a cat could pull this off!


----------



## Tracy0052 (Jul 28, 2014)

Lil momma is getting huge! Her belly  dances. The fur around her nipples is gone too, so I'm thinking her time is soon! ☺️


----------



## Tracy0052 (Aug 4, 2014)

Peetree had her babies this morning about 2am...she did super and is being a very attentive momma. She purrs while she nurses them! She had three and all look like tigers.


----------



## Tracy0052 (Aug 4, 2014)

How common is interrupted birth? Our momma had three babies at 2am and is doing great with them but she still looks kinda big and you can see movement in her belly. Not sure what's going on?


----------



## Tracy0052 (Aug 5, 2014)

Well momma cat had two more babies early this morning. One didn't make it though. Now she's proudly nursing her four babies....and I think she's done! Lol


----------



## Tracy0052 (Aug 6, 2014)

Momma had one more still birth today on the kitchen floor...I hope that's the last one! I never knew cats did this! She is being a very good momma to her four living kittens.


----------



## SheepGirl (Aug 19, 2014)

Yep, we had that. Had a momma barn cat inside and heard little babies at 2 in the morning and she had three. Stayed up for about an hour and went back to bed and woke up at 7 and there were 2 more.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Aug 28, 2014)

So cute!!!  Congratulations!


----------



## Onyx (Apr 17, 2015)

OMG a kitty thread, awesome!

I have two kitties, Tomas and Sunshine.  They are both extremely spoiled indoor cats though once we get moved and absurdly high fences erected *cough*, they will be allowed to go outside... with their own LGD   Sunshine has extreme hunting instinct and I'm sure will be happy to be able to put them to use.  I plan to add more cats to the family once we get moved and fencing up, etc.

Tomas:







And Tomas with Sunshine when Sunshine was a baby.






I am actually hoping to get into Oriental Shorthair cats once we have a good place for them.

I lost my precious girl Neko this winter.  She was 22 years old and it's still extremely hard to be living without her.  As you can probably tell, I'm a bona fide crazy cat lady...


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 17, 2015)

Aww, @Onyx! Cute cats!  I esp. love Tomas!  He is very cute!
Sorry to hear about Neko.  It's definitely not easy to lose something you love!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (May 4, 2015)

The picture with Tomas and Sunshine is unbearably adorable!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (May 27, 2015)

I was out taking pictures of the wildflowers in my pasture, and was interrupted by one of my favorite photo bombers (the others are my two LGDs ).


----------



## ldawntaylor (May 27, 2015)

Hi,

I doubt the day will come when I don't have at least one cat.  Now, if she would just let me take a picture....  I have two outdoor cats, I think.  One I got about 6 months before the first goats.  The other showed up this winter.  Both are grey tabbies.  Some of my guests are very amused to realize the older one is Gata (Spanish meaning female cat). 

The other has not been named, to be honost I don't even know for sure it is still here.  I just catch a glimpse every few weeks.  I can only hope it is that cat mine squabbles with at night.

Mom thinks they should be Quark and Neutron.  As fast at the other moves I think she's right.


----------



## MrsCedarstone (Jul 11, 2015)

Kiki. Little barn cat.


----------



## WannabeRanchTX (Jul 12, 2015)

This is my 4 yr old spayed Russian Blue, Princess Kitty Kat. She is a trucker kitteh. She travels the lower 48 states with me and has since the day I got her. She is my heart kitty. I adore her. She is super spoiled and doesn't like anyone other than me. No telling how many miles she has logged under her soft lil paws.


----------



## TAH (Mar 26, 2016)

I know no one has posted any kitty's in a while. I thought a would post some of ours.  
1 Pic носки
2-3 pic cotton, she went missing a little while ago


----------



## ldawntaylor (Apr 12, 2016)

I just have to share... my mom's cat has been staying with me for the winter.  This morning I was out cleaning the goat shed.  I moved the manure to the pile where it collects until useful.  Anyway, I heard a racket and saw a crow flying my direction.  It was flying a lot lower than I usually see them.

I take a closer look and that crow is chasing my mom's cat.  I don't know if the cat tried to climb the tree the birds are nesting in or what.  At least the bird was content with just chasing the cat away.


----------



## TAH (Apr 12, 2016)

LOL


----------



## ldawntaylor (Apr 12, 2016)

When the cat realized I was close I nearly tripped over her a couple of times since she stayed so close.  I did see two crows and not a flock so I do suspect a nest somewhere.  Now or later...


----------



## ldawntaylor (Jul 18, 2016)

That darn cat!  

Please keep in mind this is my mother's cat and not mine.  That cat has decided when I get home from work she needs to investigate inside my home.  Since I usually have my hands full coming in she manages to dart in between my feet.  So far she hasn't been too inclined to stay very long.  But, she does try to make herself at home on my bed or couch.  I know, I know, the most comfy places inside.


 

She doesn't care for being picked up to be removed before she is ready either.  I've got a scar now from one attempt.

Oh well, at least I'm not allergic to cats - at least not very allergic....


----------



## ldawntaylor (Jul 24, 2016)

Here is a picture I thought was cute.  My cat was looking in at the chickens.  And some of them were looking back at her.  The two looking out at her are bantams.


----------

